
Why online ads don’t build brands - mprev
http://adcontrarian.blogspot.com/2019/01/why-online-ads-havent-built-brands.html
======
sharemywin
Kind of a circular reference in the beginning.

But do celebrity endorsement splay into that? A lot of the major brands
mentioned use some kind of celebrity to make themselves "cool" part of the
zeitgeist as they call it.

